
Renaissance tripped up by coronavirus-induced market upheaval - jcfrei
https://www.ft.com/content/1afde374-67e1-11ea-800d-da70cff6e4d3
======
samizdis
Non-paywalled: [http://archive.md/otqzQ](http://archive.md/otqzQ)

